# Lucozade gone off?



## rossi_mac (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi

Had a bit of a drama last night which was annoying and annoying.

The crux of it is that the lucozade I took did nothing, nowt nada zilch 10 mins after I still felt erm rubbish and reading was 2.9 so I munch some glucotabs and all was well. I realised the lucozade was past it's best before date but I assumed it would just be flat, surely sugar stay in the bottle!? Is this correct lucozade after BBE date is not sugar filled? 

Just want to clarify and share the knowledge!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2014)

Being a spend thrift I never chuck out if out of date I haven't notced any difference the result for hypo treatment.
It's just possible you needed a bit more to treat the hypo for what ever reason.


----------



## Flower (Apr 15, 2014)

At my last pump users meeting we had a discussion about Lucozade and if it could go off. The dietician said it wouldn't make any odds to the glucose content regardless of whether it was flat or out of date. I don't know if anything else can happen to it if it's really old.


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably one of those stubborn hypos that wants more than usual.  I wouldn't think the sugar content would change, buy some more though!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 15, 2014)

Perhaps if kept long enough it would ferment and thus you have alcoholic Lucozade


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheers ta,

Bottles went of end of Jan so not too bad. It scares me more that I needed a whole bottle (330 ml I think) to stay at 2.9 then another 10 gluctabs to get up, mind you I did end up at 18 but woke in 7's. First time I've woken sweaty and v low so a bit peeved, the day was okay until then...

Cheers again,

Rossi.


----------



## zuludog (Apr 15, 2014)

You're right, BBE date shouldn't affect the sugar content, it's probably to allow for the flavour going off

With all the fuss over sugar in food the makers may have reduced the level. It should be declared on the label, see if you can compare it with previous levels, perhaps from an old diet book, or contact the manufacturers

Ever heard the expression "range extension" ?
This is the practice of producing different versions of the same basic item, with similar names. Thus we have low sugar, low fat, "lite", and different flavours. And not always food, think of Head & Shoulders shampoo. It's possible you've picked up a low sugar version by mistake.
A lot of people, myself included find this annoying; go back and read the label carefully


----------



## Redkite (Apr 15, 2014)

Shouldn't have made any difference at all!  Was it normal lucozade, not Sports version?  Also, some flavours (e.g.carribean crush) have less sugar in than the original.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 15, 2014)

An open bottle of Lucozade (or any sugary drink) might ferment - sugar turn to alcohol - but I think you'd notice the taste.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine's a raw alcohol and Luc please - ice and a slice!

I've had bottles over 12 months past date at the back of the cupboard which I've found and used successfully and they haven't even been flat.

I think you just had 'one of THOSE' hypos, which do occur from time to time.

I had one actually in the hospital diabetes clinics one day a few years ago = I  was out of Lucozade ( at least half of 380ml) and then saw off a bottle of their emergency supply.  Me and DSN reckoned it must be a case of an old pocket of insulin letting go cos there really was no other explanation.

She knew it wasn't fiction cos she'd seen it before (her husband is T1) but I had been sceptical prior to that !


----------

